# External drives larger than 1tb



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I've noticed that 2 external hard drives of mine, 1 is 1.5tb WD and the other is 2tb Seagate. If I put more than 1tb on the drive, it will have problems...rebooting the DVR and not being able to access the contents of the external drive..1 in 10 times you might be successfull. Why does this happen?


----------



## Frodo301 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a Seagate 1.5 TB which works fine as long as you don't keep it plugged in and running all the time. The Seagate goes into a power saving mode which it will not recover from and will not show contents of the drive on my 722k. It also has shown the error that it was connected with another accounts receiver as well. Simply unplug the power from the external hd for about a minute and plug back in and you should be fine. It's an aggravation but its a problem that I have been able to fix each time using this procedure with no hard reboot of the 722k.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall I did test 2 TB drive and posted its partitioning, that time I didn't get any issue.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I tried both 1.5 and 2 TB drives. I decided they were both too slow for opening "My Media". On the 2 TB drive, the Dish format created an extended ext2 partition for the remaining 400+ GB.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Frodo301 said:


> I have a Seagate 1.5 TB which works fine as long as you don't keep it plugged in and running all the time. The Seagate goes into a power saving mode which it will not recover from and will not show contents of the drive on my 722k. It also has shown the error that it was connected with another accounts receiver as well. Simply unplug the power from the external hd for about a minute and plug back in and you should be fine. It's an aggravation but its a problem that I have been able to fix each time using this procedure with no hard reboot of the 722k.


I've had it unplugged for a while..plugged it in...dvr recognizes it...I can write to the drive with a show, but retrieving shows puts it in a constant reading of the external drive and then reboots the dvr. 10% of the time I am able to get the show directory on the external drive, but then it locks up and reboots the dvr.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps it's time to make thorough testing the drive using your PC and Victoria.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have no issues with either my 1.5T or 2T WD drives.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

olds403 said:


> I have no issues with either my 1.5T or 2T WD drives.


Do you have a lot of shows on there? I mostly record in SD, so the average is under 1gb per show. I have over 800 shows on one drive...could that be the problem? I cannot get a directory on the DVR from that External 2tb drive.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I picked up a 1 TB Seagate USB 2 Expansion drive this morning at Fry's in the SFO Bay Area for $59. Best price I have seen in awhile. The ad runs through the weekend but doesn't look like it is available at their online store for that price.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.frys.com/product/6002228


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.frys.com/product/6068238


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> http://www.frys.com/product/6068238


I'd get two of the *1* Tb and a $7 switchable hub.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

sliderbob said:


> Do you have a lot of shows on there? I mostly record in SD, so the average is under 1gb per show. I have over 800 shows on one drive...could that be the problem? I cannot get a directory on the DVR from that External 2tb drive.


I mostly record in HD, the only stuff I record SD is occasionally stuff off TCM that is not available in HD. On my 2T drive it is about 3/4 full, have approx. 350-375 movies on there(I only archive movies) and it does not take forever to open the drive or access content. It may be something to do with your number of shows and indexing(???), I do not have any issues with mine.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 1.5TG Western which has only 400GB still available. My content is 100% HD with dozens of movies, concerts and entire seasons of many weekly series (Glee, 24, Good Wife, Chuck. Ghost Whisperer, Blue bloods, Merlin etc.), The entire "Life series", the entire "In focus Visions" series, plus several other nature series. Having a EHD has allowed me to greatly expand my viewing experience. All for less than $80.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Plus $40 fee.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

inazsully said:


> I have a 1.5TG Western which has only 400GB still available. My content is 100% HD with dozens of movies, concerts and entire seasons of many weekly series (Glee, 24, Good Wife, Chuck. Ghost Whisperer, Blue bloods, Merlin etc.), The entire "Life series", the entire "In focus Visions" series, plus several other nature series. Having a EHD has allowed me to greatly expand my viewing experience. All for less than $80.


Hopefully, you'll never have the problem I had when the receiver refused to recognize my 1Tb drive and I had to reformat it. Very upsetting. Lost several series I was saving.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Hopefully, you'll never have the problem I had when the receiver refused to recognize my 1Tb drive and I had to reformat it. Very upsetting. Lost several series I was saving.


I had that happen, in that case I connected the unrecognized drive and an empty drive to my Mac, booted into Ubuntu and copied the content from one drive to the other. Then reformatted the questionable drive and moved the content back with no issues, it has been working fine ever since.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

olds403 said:


> I had that happen, in that case I connected the unrecognized drive and an empty drive to my Mac, booted into Ubuntu and copied the content from one drive to the other. Then reformatted the questionable drive and moved the content back with no issues, it has been working fine ever since.


I've tried copying from 1 external to another under Ubuntu, but it won't allow me to, something about no permission.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Get root access or use SUDO for copy cmd.


----------

